

Annual Gnome Bugzilla statistics for 2013 - samwilliams
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2014-January/msg00062.html

======
yachtintransit
yea but it added (new opened) 25137 and closed 22120. This is a positive
metric for open source projects. Im always surprised when people pridefully
say we have zero bugs, thats not true they have zero bugs they know about.
This is why open source is so great, closed source often means you have no
idea how many bugs reported. I always look for os projects with a healthy open
and close ratio. I think this is a good things.

------
chris_wot
I'd rather they were reported than not. You can't fix bugs that aren't known
about!

~~~
samwilliams
Indeed! I suppose I posted this for two reasons; 1 - Hopefully some of our
fellow HN'ers with relevant skills will volunteer some time and help out and 2
- These stats seem to confirm my own personal belief that the project might be
moving a little too fast and breaking a little too much. This year the project
increased the rolling opens figure by 3017, when last year they decreased it
by 451.

------
httpteapot
> it becomes obvious that there is a bug in Bugzilla's statistics

